
SonicShield – Repel Mosquitos with Ultrasound - peter_d_sherman
https://easyexclusiveshop.com/pages/sonicshield-product/
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I don't know if this technology works, and if it works, how well
(or poorly) it works...

I submit the link because I think the basic idea, that is, _repelling
mosquitos with ultrasound_ \-- has merit and should be the subject of
continued research.

If this product doesn't work or doesn't work that well, perhaps future
products using this technology will have improved upon the technology and be
able to be more effective...

~~~
Fjolsvith
I've read that ultrasound can be tuned to frequencies that destroy certain
types of DNA/RNA found in aberrant cells. Kinda like Dr. McCoy's medical
device he used on Star Trek.

------
pmdulaney
[https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-20669080](https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-20669080)

